# Do Traders Meet Up In Melbourne?



## SevenFX (20 August 2006)

Hi All,

New here, and to trading and hoping to meet up & share experience with fellow traders periodically in [Melbourne] if at all possible.

So does anyone know where I could do this..

Thanks Heaps
SevenFX


----------



## Sean K (20 August 2006)

Hi SevenFX,

Nothing has been arranged since I've been on the forum, but could be a good idea. Perhaps a once a month get together to put faces to names?? Would be very interesting. 

Somewhere close to the city would be a good idea, or, in the city. I live in Fitzroy, so happy to meet anyone really for a beer and a chat close to town after work, or weekend. 

Anyone else interested?

Kennas


----------



## karmatik (21 August 2006)

Yep, would be interested. Wouldnt have much input as I am new to this game but glad to listen to others.

When you say traders, is that a generic term for all of us or are you specifically looking to meet traders only?


----------



## SevenFX (22 August 2006)

Hi Kennas,

Thanks for replying....

Meeting up monthly would be good and somewhere near inner city would be ok by me. I'm in the outer SE, but don't have a prob inner SE.

Karmatik seems interested 2, so maybe if there 1/2 dozen or so, we could set a date & time.

Do you know of any existing ones where traders meet, and maybe we could join them...????

Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## Sean K (22 August 2006)

Perhaps a bar on Chapel St on a Sunday afternoon?

I'm not avail for the next 4 weeks unfortunately. 

If you guys were happy with 24 Sep, we could gather some more support between now and then?


----------



## karmatik (8 September 2006)

Any further thought on this?


----------



## smoothsatin (8 September 2006)

How about sunday arvo Sept 24 to give people enough notice,

I will lock in....who is in?


----------



## wavepicker (8 September 2006)

Would not mind seeing you guys either. But probably cannot make it on the Sunday 24th.

Perhaps at a future meeting??


----------



## karmatik (9 September 2006)

smoothsatin said:
			
		

> How about sunday arvo Sept 24 to give people enough notice,
> 
> I will lock in....who is in?




Suits me.


----------



## smoothsatin (11 September 2006)

Keeping the thread on the radar....


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (11 September 2006)

I'm contemplating in coming along if not just to pop-in or whatever ,but I must  admit my weekends or whirlwind affairs,ie kids dictate terms,and wife throws curve balls with entertaining this person,this family is coming over etc etc etc -& the meeting venue?


----------



## smoothsatin (13 September 2006)

Yep, no worries, in terms of meeting place, i guess somewhere in the city, maybe Bear Brass in Southbank, perhaps Elephant and Wheelbarrow in the CBD


----------



## karmatik (13 September 2006)

So, that would be:

1. Karmatik
2. SevenFX
3. kennas
4. smoothsatin
5. wavepicker
6. 3 veiws of a secret (possibly)

Can we agree on a date within the next couple of weeks. Will we provisionally go for 24th at Bear Brass, say 1pm?


----------



## smoothsatin (16 September 2006)

Sounds good


----------



## zeezee1962 (19 September 2006)

hi all 
i would also be interested to meet up but unable to meet 24/09/06 but would like to catch up next time if you get it of the ground 
if someone can let me know how it whent and if it is going to be a monthly think that would be great


----------



## insider (19 September 2006)

I'd love to meet up... reckon it'd be fun only issue is that i'd need to wait til mid november cos of school and stuff. so maybe in future


----------



## Sean K (19 September 2006)

smoothsatin said:
			
		

> Yep, no worries, in terms of meeting place, i guess somewhere in the city, maybe Bear Brass in Southbank, perhaps Elephant and Wheelbarrow in the CBD




Sorry that some can't be there, but 24th looks like it might work for a few. I vote the E&W at 3pm. Could be good fun. Do we wear name tags? Or, a little flag on a hat saying ASF.....


----------



## Sean K (21 September 2006)

Another plug for the get together on Sunday 24th at the Elephant and Wheelbarrow in the City from 3ish. 

I'll be there with a 'I Love Joe' T Shirt on.   

Well, maybe not. I'll have a yellow Wallabies scarf on and drinking red, which should be enough of a reference point. If the weather's good, I'll be out the front.


----------



## smoothsatin (21 September 2006)

Hey guys,
well we have to times and places going at the moment
Bear Brass at 1 and E&W at 3
Maybe pencil in BB because it appeared on the thread first, but we live in a democracy


----------



## Sean K (21 September 2006)

smoothsatin said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> well we have to times and places going at the moment
> Bear Brass at 1 and E&W at 3
> Maybe pencil in BB because it appeared on the thread first, but we live in a democracy




OK BB. What's the address? I'll still have a Wallaby scarf on. Someone grab me. Hopefully, I can get out of bed before 1.


----------



## smoothsatin (21 September 2006)

Haha!
BB is at Southgate on the main riverside entrance on the groundfloor. One side of the entrance has an ice cream shop, the other is Bear Brass. Immeadiately opposite Flinders St station 100 metres or so south of the Swanson St/St Kilda Road bridge. My number is 0414643469 in case (when) we all have trouble identifying each other,
See you guys on Sunday


----------



## Sean K (23 September 2006)

Just a reminder for any punters meeting at BB tomorrow at 1.00pm. Catch you there.


----------



## Sean K (24 September 2006)

Well, I seemed to have msised anyone who was there. I was there with my yellow Wallaby's scarf on drinking red, looking lonley, and no one came and said hello to me. 

 

Oh well, maybe another time, when it's not so rainy out....


----------



## zeezee1962 (25 September 2006)

thats no good was unable to get there my self but was hopping that it worked so that i could make the next one


----------



## Sean K (25 September 2006)

We'll try again in Oct.


----------



## karmatik (25 September 2006)

Sorry, was out of town unexpectadly.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 September 2006)

Hmm so here's were the advert was for the Melb meet, 

Sorry I rarely check the General Chat area,

But I wouldn't have been able to make it anyway, on Sunday I went for a BMW cruise through the Dandenongs where the Melb/Aus Rally was, weather was crazy, between the rain/hail/sleet/mud/branches on the road, I was barely able to keep the car on the road.

I'll keep an eye out for the next meet


----------



## zeezee1962 (12 October 2006)

is any one going to the investment expo on sunday maybe we can catch up there


----------



## Sean K (12 October 2006)

I will if I'm not in Cairns checking out my boat.

Great idea!


----------



## zeezee1962 (12 October 2006)

how about if any one is interested we can meet at midday in front of the cafe next to the property expo seminar theatre
i should be easy to see as i have a large beard and will wear a blue cap how dose that sound


----------



## lancedefrance (12 October 2006)

zeezee1962 said:
			
		

> is any one going to the investment expo on sunday maybe we can catch up there




Where is this? and When is it on? What time where you planning on meeting?

I am keen to go, and would love to meet other members of this forum just note that I am a complete NOOB lol


----------



## SevenFX (12 October 2006)

Do you know if there are any CFD intro courses running in the expo...???? As I may go 2.


----------



## zeezee1962 (12 October 2006)

its on friday to sunday at the melbourne exhibition centre ( jeffs shed ) 10am - 5pm
i am going on sunday and hope to meet up with any one interested in meeting
 over 100 exhibitors & 40 free seminars
they have a web site www.propinvestexpo.com.au
hope that helps


----------



## nizar (12 October 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> I will if I'm not in Cairns checking out my boat.
> 
> Great idea!




kennas what boat have u got and wat size?
i saw this 100footer in docklands the other day (maybe YT's??) very nice...


----------



## Sean K (12 October 2006)

I haven't bought it yet, but it's on the cards. 

http://www.vagabond-dive.com

All ASF members will get a special discount if they come sailing and diving with me! 

I'm flying up to Cairns late on Sunday, so I'll be there at 12. See you guys then! I'll be with the guy with the big beard and hat.


----------



## smoothsatin (12 October 2006)

I am going, but will be there 130ish. Text/ring me if you come 0414643469

Cheers


----------



## lancedefrance (13 October 2006)

Actually due to other commitments i dont think I will be able to go


----------



## zeezee1962 (16 October 2006)

hey what happened to every one i waited to 12.30 but no body turned up 
any one that went what did they think of it it all started to look all the same to me after a while


----------



## smoothsatin (16 October 2006)

Yeah it was pretty introductory, i got there 2ish and was gone by 4. A couple of the residential speakers i saw were just hopeless. Not sure if you saw a guy from...hmmm i think it was Prime realestate or something like that. I walked after only a few minutes. I went to a pure sharemarket expo there a few months back that was quite informative, but this expo seemed geared towards a diff market.

I did drift next door to check out some of the franchise exhibitions, some of which were pretty interesting.


----------



## RobinHood (16 October 2006)

I'm finishing up my final year of school exams. Upon finishing I would like to organise somthing with whoever is interested. I know a few nice places in the city(if thats most convenient for everyone)?

I'm interested in meeting people trading for a living and technical analysts, also anyone in the industry...


----------



## happytrader (20 October 2006)

Hi all

November 11-13 Melbourne. www.moneymasters.com.au  Don't be mislead this is a highly entertaining and educational 3 full day event by some of the very best.

Cheers
Happytrader


----------

